# Stoneham - 7/8 April



## SteveW86 (Feb 6, 2018)

Following interest shown in the Stoneham thread in the lounge I can host some games in the Spring.

Initially looking at the weekend of 7/8 April and hosting 3 to make a 4 ball though if more people are interested then we can look at it.

We have done a lot of work to the course recently, so for those who haven't played it in the last few years it will look and play quite differently.

If you're interested, put your name down and we can look at numbers.


----------



## fundy (Feb 6, 2018)

Not 100% sure if we will be down by then or not so will leave for others and hope there is another opportunity


----------



## Cake (Feb 6, 2018)

Would definitely be interested in this.

When it came up in the lounge thread I was amazed Iâ€™d not played there as it turns out it is only about 10 mins from my brotherâ€™s.

Cake


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 6, 2018)

Not checked the diary yet but put me down as a definite maybe please Steve.


----------



## richart (Feb 6, 2018)

Would have loved to Steve, but got football on the Saturday and comp on the Sunday.

Hopefully get another chance to play Stoneham with you and see the changes that have been made.:thup:


----------



## IanM (Feb 7, 2018)

I am pretty sure I am ok for the Sunday.... and have to get some after work games sorted this summer too!


----------



## The Autumn Wind (Feb 7, 2018)

Steve, I'd love to play at Stoneham with you but I can't make that weekend unfortunately. 

Do you get a chance to play during the week ? If so, I'd come down and have a round on a weekday and could then reciprocate by inviting you to Burnham & Berrow if you fancy it ?


----------



## IanM (Feb 7, 2018)

Got my annual 2 day Dormy House trip to Burnham in a couple of weeks!


----------



## mikejohnchapman (Feb 7, 2018)

I can make the 7th but not the 8th and would love to play.


----------



## SteveW86 (Feb 8, 2018)

looks like some good interest, I'll leave it another week and then see where we are numbers wise.


----------



## SteveW86 (Feb 20, 2018)

The Autumn Wind said:



			Steve, I'd love to play at Stoneham with you but I can't make that weekend unfortunately. 

Do you get a chance to play during the week ? If so, I'd come down and have a round on a weekday and could then reciprocate by inviting you to Burnham & Berrow if you fancy it ?
		
Click to expand...


I would think I will be able to take a day off during the week to have a game, I will have a few days in leui to take from work so we can arrange this nearer the time. If you PM me your details we can get something organised


----------



## SteveW86 (Feb 20, 2018)

I am more likely to be able to do the Saturday, so if we say the 7th, then it looks like we have the following:

Fundy - Potential - let us know closer to the time
Drive4Show
Cake
Mikejohnchapman

So looks like we have 1 4 ball, if anyone else wants to come along just add your name to the list.


----------



## SteveW86 (Feb 20, 2018)

IanM said:



			I am pretty sure I am ok for the Sunday.... and have to get some after work games sorted this summer too!
		
Click to expand...

Lets get some after work games in.


----------



## IanM (Feb 21, 2018)

yes indeed.... Weds or Thurs all do able !


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 21, 2018)

SteveW86 said:



			Lets get some after work games in.
		
Click to expand...

That would suit me better as I live 40 miles away but work only 1 mile away


----------



## mikejohnchapman (Feb 21, 2018)

SteveW86 said:



			I am more likely to be able to do the Saturday, so if we say the 7th, then it looks like we have the following:

Fundy - Potential - let us know closer to the time
Drive4Show
Cake
Mikejohnchapman

So looks like we have 1 4 ball, if anyone else wants to come along just add your name to the list.
		
Click to expand...

I am ok - let me know the time and I will be there.


----------



## fundy (Feb 28, 2018)

Hi Steve, definitely not going to be able to do the 7th now, hopefully will be able to get to visit later in the year (seems like a few others planning to do a midweek which will likely suit me)


----------



## SteveW86 (Apr 1, 2018)

I have booked the tee for 14:10 on the 7th, 3 spaces available. If anyone wants to come along then let me know.


----------



## Cake (Apr 1, 2018)

SteveW86 said:



			I have booked the tee for 14:10 on the 7th, 3 spaces available. If anyone wants to come along then let me know.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds good to me.  Thanks for organising.

Cake


----------



## mikejohnchapman (Apr 1, 2018)

SteveW86 said:



			I have booked the tee for 14:10 on the 7th, 3 spaces available. If anyone wants to come along then let me know.
		
Click to expand...

I would like to play if OK.


----------



## SteveW86 (Apr 2, 2018)

thats 3 of us then. Not sure if Gordon is planning on coming, or if he'd prefer an afterwork game so will wait and see what he says


----------



## Cake (Apr 9, 2018)

Just wanted to thank SteveW86 for hosting this weekend - while the golf itself wasnâ€™t great, I definitely enjoyed my round at Stoneham.

I thought out held up very well considering the weather over the past weeks, and it is clear that in the Summer itâ€™ll be in very good condition... Not sure I could play there week in week out as a member though, I think it would beat me up a bit (but maybe you get used to it).

Also, I should thank MikeJohnChapman for his patience as he played pretty well (Highlight being hitting his tee shot to 3 foot on the 230y par 3 7th), and spent a disproportionate amount of time helping search the heather for my ball.


Cake


----------



## SteveJay (Apr 9, 2018)

Interesting. 

Our work Society is due to play there this Thursday but I understand that the course is closed today after a bit of rain (at least here in Swindon) yesterday. 

Trolley ban likely to be in force too, so the prospect of carrying for 36 holes isn't too promising, especially given the comments on here recently about it being a hard walk, especially the 18th. Lets hope the rain stays away now and they lift that before Thursday!!


----------



## srixon 1 (Apr 9, 2018)

SteveJay said:



			Interesting. 

Our work Society is due to play there this Thursday but I understand that the course is closed today after a bit of rain (at least here in Swindon) yesterday. 

Trolley ban likely to be in force too, so the prospect of carrying for 36 holes isn't too promising, especially given the comments on here recently about it being a hard walk, especially the 18th. Lets hope the rain stays away now and they lift that before Thursday!!
		
Click to expand...

You'll be lucky. It's forecast for rain and more rain tonight and tomorrow darn sarf.


----------



## SteveW86 (Apr 9, 2018)

SteveJay said:



			Interesting. 

Our work Society is due to play there this Thursday but I understand that the course is closed today after a bit of rain (at least here in Swindon) yesterday. 

Trolley ban likely to be in force too, so the prospect of carrying for 36 holes isn't too promising, especially given the comments on here recently about it being a hard walk, especially the 18th. Lets hope the rain stays away now and they lift that before Thursday!!
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately it rained all day on Sunday and has rained all day today so an already wet course will have suffered today. With rain forecast all day tomorrow, I doubt it will be open tomorrow. Although frustrating, it is best for the course if its not being trampled in the rain.


----------

